# KIP



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Did you guys here about this little guy? The first time I saw him on petfiner he had to use this wheel chair because his back legs weren't working and NOW...he's not using it!








Kip's Story 

KIP at Petfinder


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 11 2004, 03:39 AM
> *Did you guys here about this little guy?  The first time I saw him on petfiner he had to use this wheel chair because his back legs weren't working and NOW...he's not using it!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I read that story a while ago i remember crying for him and how happy i was that he had people around him pulling for him,look at him now what a miracle!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow that is amazing!!







Bless his lil' heart


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

wow thats great! thanks for sharing the story!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

What a sweetheart!







I love to hear good news!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I remember reading that story. Thanks for updating on his progress.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh my goodness it is so wonderful to see him walking! I'm a petfinder junkie and have been watching Kip's story for months. To think that we now have the medical ability and physical therapy expertise to rehabilitate our little babies... What a gift...thanks for sharing.

*An aside comment:* Some of these babies up for rescue stay there for the longest time because the rescue group won't adopt outside the area. I'll bet that if Kip could be adopted outside his region, he'd have long been in a forever home. Of course, I am sure that his foster mom is so very attached to him. If I were she, there's no way I could possibly hand him over to someone else.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Just in case you guys weren't keeping up, I thought you'd want to know that KIP has been adopted







.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

That's wonderful news. Thanks for the update.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh that's great!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh, I'm so glad for Kip!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Id been watching Kip's story too.So gald he has a happy ending!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, I'm happy for him









They have other maltese on their site. Oh my gosh, some of them look horrible. A couple of them have horrible eye infections.

Check it out


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Feb 24 2005, 03:31 PM
> *Yeah, I'm happy for him
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Oh gosh, I hope those little ones find a good home soon. All rescued from a backyard breeder. I wish I could help those pups.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Its all so sad.As long as I live I will never be able to understand how anyone could mistreat these poor innocent babies.All they want is to love and be loved.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 11 2004, 12:39 AM
> *Did you guys here about this little guy?  The first time I saw him on petfiner he had to use this wheel chair because his back legs weren't working and NOW...he's not using it!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

This is so great







i just love to read stories like this and all the persons that have hleped him and have helped others deserve so much, they are great persons














. Just makes me so happy....


----------

